# D800 shipping?



## poker_jake (Mar 17, 2012)

Has anyones D800 shipped yet? Have mine on preorder from Adorama but no shipping info yet. Also, seeing how the D4s were shipping early I hope the same happens with the D800.


----------



## osirus (Mar 17, 2012)

would be nice if they shipped early.

I pre ordered at henrys and they said april 1st..


----------



## Josh220 (Mar 17, 2012)

If you ordered from Amazon they should start arriving in the beginning of next week. If you ordered from B&H expect mid-late next week, or beginning of the following week, depending where you live in relation to the east coast.

No idea for Adorama though.


----------



## PVVKN (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a D800 pre-order at Adorama. I suddenly see a $50 charge/pending transaction on my cc today. Something is happenning. I am getting warmer!


----------



## poker_jake (Mar 19, 2012)

I can't wait any longer.

Here's a recent article about how the D800 is the 2nd best selling DSLR on Amazon behind the canon 550d and it's not even out yet.


http://m.techradar.com/news/photogr...s-in-amazon-best-sellers-list-1072221?src=rss


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 20, 2012)

Should start shipping on the 21st.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 20, 2012)

Mine shipped.


----------



## xyphoto (Mar 20, 2012)

Anyone else received shipping confirmation? I preordered from amazon and it still shows not shipped status. Ugh!


----------



## poker_jake (Mar 20, 2012)

xyphoto said:
			
		

> Anyone else received shipping confirmation? I preordered from amazon and it still shows not shipped status. Ugh!



Nothing yet from my adorama preorder. Hopefully tomorrow but I did order mine late, 1st week of march.


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 20, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Mine shipped.



Okay so who did you sleep with to make that happen?


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 20, 2012)

Japan recalled all the D4 and D800 bodies....


no kidding. Eveyone is on edge waiting. It'll get here when it get's here. My card hasn't even been charged yet.


----------



## bs0604 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have preordered d800, 14-24 mm, 24-70 & 70-200 mm from adorama.  No action yet.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 21, 2012)

nice combo


----------



## Josh220 (Mar 21, 2012)

Meh... It's aiight.  
Seriously though, nice choices!


----------



## xyphoto (Mar 21, 2012)

bs0604 said:
			
		

> I have preordered d800, 14-24 mm, 24-70 & 70-200 mm from adorama.  No action yet.



Why preorder the lenses? Aren't these available now?


----------



## bs0604 (Mar 22, 2012)

I preordered everything together as I am not home during the day to accept delivery.  Thus I will have to drive to the UPS or Fedex hub in the evening and want to make the drive only once.


----------

